# Got Jag?



## themacko (Aug 23, 2002)

Instead of having everyone start a new thread each time they get home with Jaguar, let's keep all the "I got Jaguar today!" posts in here.  I don't have it yet, but I'll be getting mine tonight at the Apple Store.

Also, if you do get it, go ahead and post something usefull like your first impressions, some screenshots, etc.


----------



## Aftershock (Aug 23, 2002)

I got Jag!!!!

Lovin' it!!


----------



## spitty27 (Aug 23, 2002)

I got Jag on Tuesday and i still cant believe i have it. There are a couple bugs that i've noticed so far. I left my computer on for a while and when i returned to it i couldn't move any files they just stayed where they were (not that i didnt have admin privs...they just wouldn't move). And in iChat you can set it to speak things when you login/out or when you get a message...i tried it out but it didnt save the phrases that i set it to say. It got a little annoying so i turned it off. So for about 4 days and only two minor bugs...not bad. I hope this gets fixed in 10.2.1


----------



## Biff (Aug 23, 2002)

I just received my copy of Jaguar. It was mailed yesterday. Well worth the price.


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2002)

Shipped yesterday with free shipping option.  And now it's sitting on my doorsetp at home waiting for me.  But i'm still at work

Soon.  so soon.

Twister


----------



## mr_mac_x (Aug 23, 2002)

I got my copy today!

I've found a bunch of new Menu Extras, including an Eject one.

The new zoom rects in the Finder are cool, but I wish that they were in every app. I actually sent feedback to Apple after getting 10.0 suggesting that they make windows 'Genie' open, but I think it like the scale effect better.

The new mouse shadow is cool, but it isn't on my iBook, which I find annoying. Maybe I should get a newer computer 

The 'Archive' option in the installer is pretty awesome.

The speed, you ask? Not really noticeable on a 800MHz iMac, but it's a little faster on my 466MHz iBook. Most defiantly not what others were hoping for (60% speedup? Yeah right -- its more like 5-10%), but I don't mind. I though 10.1 was plenty fast.

The reason I think 10.2 was worth the price is because of the little features that Apple added. For example, Command-Shift-4's cross-hairs are new, and the all of Aqua has a flatter, glassier feel.

Jaguar is so cool


----------



## hazmat (Aug 23, 2002)

This is my first Mac, so I have never upgraded the OS.  Will it be obvious when I go to install 10.2 what to do for an upgrade?  In the manual that came with my friend's here at work it just talks about new installs and reinstalls.

Thanks.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *This is my first Mac, so I have never upgraded the OS.  Will it be obvious when I go to install 10.2 what to do for an upgrade?  In the manual that came with my friend's here at work it just talks about new installs and reinstalls.
> 
> Thanks. *



When you select which hard drive you want to install to, there is a big block of text that explains what it's going to do, and an 'Option' button that lets you choose other install methods. Each one is explained very clearly, and the whole thing works well.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr_mac_x _
> *
> 
> When you select which hard drive you want to install to, there is a big block of text that explains what it's going to do, and an 'Option' button that lets you choose other install methods. Each one is explained very clearly, and the whole thing works well. *



Cool, thanks.  So there's actually an upgrade option?  Nice for the manual to mention that.


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 23, 2002)

BTW-- If you have a previous X intsall it defaults to "Upgrade". 

*mr_mac_x*-- I can't believe I missed the Eject Menu Extra (kinda pointless with a Pro keyboard though)


----------



## DooBall (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm installing it right now on my Powerbook, new startup looks nice.


----------



## Jason (Aug 23, 2002)

have it, just thursby needs to upgrade dave


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2002)

Installed!!     Fast install also.  About 10min for CD 1 (OS X) and another 10 for CD 2 (apps) and all the registering i did.

So far so sweet!

Twister
PowerBook 667 - Clean Install


----------



## DooBall (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone else have blurry text (regardless of what font smoothing setting you use) with the  Powerbook (Ti 500)?

And another bug when you right click just above the dock, the list pops up with a arrow (it doesnt show the full list on popup when it should)


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 23, 2002)

Yay! just got it, its great! I like the "change desktop picture every 5 seconds" feature, it fades in and out! and start up is fast along with classic start up! Mail.app is cool too!


----------



## Kazrog (Aug 23, 2002)

Just got the box in the mail! Installing right now on my iBook. Man this takes a while... but I am excited!


----------



## vanguard (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm installing it now on my iBook (this is my w2k notebook from work).  Holy cow, it takes three hours to install!!!

Vanguard


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2002)

I installed in on a PowerBook 667 in less than 20 minutes.

Twister


----------



## vanguard (Aug 23, 2002)

I see that my three hours is down to two.  I guess their timer isn't very accurate.


----------



## g3_dan (Aug 23, 2002)

I got my copy today, I would have received it yesterday, but I missed the FedEx guy. I got next day delievery for free, not to mention ordering Jag at the Government price of $64.50. I love it, my only complaint is that my cd burner is no longer recognized as disk burn capable, and my usb card reader doesn't work. Other than that, it's LOVELY!!


----------



## vanguard (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, that install took forever.  About 1.5 hours.  However, the new sherlock is cool.  I always thought it was a crappy and slow file searching utility with a web interface I didn't want.

Now I think it's a neat way to find movie showtimes (with trailers) stocks, etc.  I like it.

What other features are nice?

Vanguard

BTW, the speed improvement is nice but browsing is still way slower than my windows machine.


----------



## jaybeekay (Aug 23, 2002)

so me and my girlfriend wait in line for around 45 min. to get this wonderful OS X for the educational price. but ofcourse when i go up to by it no such luck. they only offer edu discounts on hardware!


----------



## WoLF (Aug 23, 2002)

It sure does take a while to install!  

Got my retail on Wednesday.


----------



## NuCleuZ (Aug 23, 2002)

Installed and working smoothly on iBook 
Now for the developer tools CD.


----------



## spitty27 (Aug 24, 2002)

btw vanguard...ever heard of watson..much faster than sherlock with more features...the only thing its lacking is the yellow pages


----------



## twister (Aug 24, 2002)

At first glance, Watson is way better.

Twister


----------



## LordOphidian (Aug 24, 2002)

How well does the backup and install option work in the installer? I have it now and want to install it soon, but I have some iDVD projects and things that I can't afford to loose, and no place to back up 4gig+ files.

Installed it on my g/f's iBook, and so far its nice and smooth, had a security update already though.


----------



## MacPain (Aug 24, 2002)

YES! 

it sat on my desk nicely waiting for me when i got home this morning.

it's a blast!


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 24, 2002)

This is my desktop in celebration of Jag...

Matthew


----------



## Javintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

Got mine at the AppleStore in Buffalo... There were over 300 people there waiting for Jag...

While I was there I milked the genius for a few questions and also checked out the PowerMate (they were sold out of them by the time I decided to buy one).

In any case, as stated to me by a developer... My non-apple Menu Extras can no longer be rearranged... This is the only think that I don't like about Jag (the haxie does not seem to work on Menu Extras that have been updated to work on 10.2).

Aside from that, I'm stoooked about Jag. I was abusing it pretty good yesterday and it handled it all pretty well... Also, I have a lot of login items and Jag logs in much better.

one quoock Q for    mr_mac_x:
Where are those menu extras?


----------



## ropers (Aug 24, 2002)

Further to this thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21045

Can anyone confirm whether lid closed operation is actually possible with an iBook? I.e. running Jaguar, if I close the lid on my iBook would e.g. iTunes keep playing?

Thanks in advance,
ropers


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *How well does the backup and install option work in the installer? I have it now and want to install it soon, but I have some iDVD projects and things that I can't afford to loose, and no place to back up 4gig+ files.
> 
> Installed it on my g/f's iBook, and so far its nice and smooth, had a security update already though. *



it just sort of saves your /system folder in another place, keeps your user folder the same, and saves a few other things. then you restore some and delete it. anything specific you need to know?


----------



## boomw (Aug 24, 2002)

Went to the ATL Jaguar release party. It was mayhem! I wonder how many people got left standing outside. There were plenty of people wrapped around the edges of the railing overlooking the downstairs of the mall. There were hundreds of people there. I plopped down my cash and all I got was a lousy t-shirt...and a mouse pad.
Went home and installed on my PowerBook G3 Bronze. It took a little over an hour. I like the percentage meter for optimization. Kinda miss the smiling Apple guy, but the grey Apple logo is cool. 
Everything went fine and the computer was noticably more responsive: applications launch faster, iTunes and Quicktime seem much happier in 10.2. There are thousands of little things that improve the look and feel of Aqua. However, I had to reinstall the ATI hack as described at xlr8yourmac.com. Once that little housekeeping was attended to I really noticed the improvement.
I thoroughly recommend this upgrade. It is a big improvment.
THANK YOU APPLE!!!

BTW, had a chance to play with the 1MB cache Dual 1ghz at the Apple Store. Once you see the iTunes visualizer running full screen at upwards of 62 fps on a 23" Cinema Display all concerns about speed somehow disappear in the splash of colors. The new ones are fast folks. Can't wait to play with the 1.25's.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

if you don't like the T-Shirt... I'll pay shipping!


----------



## kenny (Aug 24, 2002)

Me too... 

Went to the Apple Store in Durham (Southpoint) for the 10:20 thing. I was a little surprised at the turnout - it was great! I was there with a friend, and we managed to get into the store a little before 11pm, and afterward went down to Champs for a bit of (very) late dinner. Wandered back up to the store at around 12:45 (that's AM, remember ), and there were still folks there, playing with systems and, more interestingly, _buying_ systems.

After a 2 hour drive home, my iBook got blessed with 10.2, which went perfectly. This morning, after just a few hours sleep, my G4/500 got the upgrade as well.

I'd say I'm generally pleased with the upgrade. I'm very pleased with how seamless an upgrade it was. The only thing I had to 'fix' was to turn SWAT back on in inetd.conf. Interestingly, the installer made a backup, so it was a simple copy and paste to correct. 

I was somehow expecting a more dramatic improvment in performance, but that would probably be true regardless how fast it got.

Finally, does InkWell feel like a 'not-quite-ready-for-primetime' feature to anyone else? I played with it a little bit on my iBook, and i could barely get it to recognize even block printing. It was fun to see the Newton font show up, though..


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2002)

Got my copy free in a drawing.    Installing it now.


----------



## uoba (Aug 24, 2002)

he he... went to Computer Warehouse in London... installed in 30 mins... whooohooo


----------



## macavenger (Aug 24, 2002)

Got my copy with my new iMac. Upgrade only. VERY annoying. No clean install option, no reformat and install option, no install without 10.1 option. At least I was able to do a clean install of 10.1. I don't think I am getting the full performance benefits I would from a truly clean install, though. Oh  well. It is still VERY nice! I have the flurry screensaver running as my desktop background with no notable performance drops


----------



## aled (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DooBall _
> And another bug when you right click just above the dock, the list pops up with a arrow (it doesnt show the full list on popup when it should) [/B]



Does this in 10.1.X too. It's because dropdown menus are supposd to display down the screen from where the cursor was right-clicked. By the Dock and just above doesn't have enough room below so the menu appears above but it's options are below the Menu Down arrow which makes them below the mouse cursor. Seems a bit silly really - it should calculate the position and do something about it.

But it was there in 10.1.5. 

UK don't have Apple Store shipping Jag yet. And won't have until Tuesday next week because Monday is a public holiday and Apple are tight and wouldn't put a Saturday delivery on it for us. And we pay more over here for it too. So I'm stuck with 10.1.5 desperate to try out Jag. Sigh!


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 24, 2002)

the dock/right click bug doesn't happen when the dock is hiding


----------



## uoba (Aug 25, 2002)

Aled, you should've tried one of the resellers, they would've probably shipped it earlier 

Anyway, I must congratulate Apple for a great upgrade... though maybe the hype was a bit over the top, but I am very happy with it (especially all the new desktop settings like changing the font sizes, file information, justification etc. cooool!)


----------



## julguribye (Aug 25, 2002)

What is the difference between normal and clean install?
And what does the cd 2 contain? Is it necceseary?


----------



## uoba (Aug 25, 2002)

Clean install will wipe your drive, normal will update or superimpose itself on your existing system drive.

As for the 2nd CD... you better kepp that, it contains all the applications that come with Jaguar 

May I just note, that the options Apple made available for the upgrade/install are just fan-jaguar-tastic!!!! (move the old system folder to a new backup folder etc... shweet!!!)


----------



## edX (Aug 25, 2002)

> Clean install will wipe your drive, normal will update or superimpose itself on your existing system drive.



are you sure about this? clean install with os 9 simply put a new system folder on your drive next to the old one and hence you had a choice of versions.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 25, 2002)

I think that is what Clean instal does also, but the installer tells you the specifics, no point asking us


----------



## Kazrog (Aug 25, 2002)

Very happy with Jaguar. Was a very smooth install and the new features are incredible. I have barely scratched the surface. I am happy with the speed improvements, especially on my iBook, which is quite a bit faster now.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with the upgrade as well.    Rendezvous is great; it set up my network for me, and I thought that was shweet.  

I have yet to see how well it does with my Epson.  I am, however, failry confident I can get rid of OS 9 now.  The speed was about a 20% increase for me.

I...

forgot what else I was going to say.


----------



## twister (Aug 26, 2002)

Who has upgraded and installed over 10.1?  I did a clean install and it was great.  But at work i'm thinking of just updating 10.1 to 10.2.  I have a lot of configurations i don't want to re-do.  I'm wondering if it worked well for others and how long it took.

Thanks
Twister


----------



## BSDimwit (Aug 26, 2002)

Instead of wiping everything, I tried the upgrade option, and it worked flawlessly.  I was prepared to do a wipe/install if all did not go well, but as it turns out... there was no need.

Photoshop, office x, Dreamweaver all seem to work still.  My only noticable problem so far is that that I cannot install the photoshop update for some reason... It bombs out and tells me to make sure that my directory name is Adobe Photoshop 7.  It is... go figure.  Maybe if I eventually do reinstall everything, that will work, but since photoshop works for the things I need it to, I don't think I am going to bother just yet.

I am not sure how long a fresh install takes but the upgrade did take about an hour or so on my tibook 550.  But considering that I don't have to reinstall everything else I guess its a fair trade.

I have yet to try running Xdarwin yet, but all my native osx apps seem to work just fine.


----------



## senne (Aug 26, 2002)

It was a good Appleday today! I've got back "my" ipod from reparation (total new iPod, the old model (10gb), refubbished one, software 1.2, ... Totally neeeeww!!!), bought Mac OS 10.2, tooo expensive in Europe: 163.0 (same as $) But it's worth it's price! Only one negative thing till now, and that's the slowness of startinguptime of apps... Buh. ('t was faster in 10.1).

And of course: i ate 2 apples today!



senne.


----------



## senne (Aug 26, 2002)

And where's the minimize in place -option??



senne.


----------



## HorqDog (Aug 26, 2002)

After upgrading to 10.2, I noticed a few wonky things happening, mainly VirtualPC 5.0.5 not quitting properly. I backed up my dirve to my iPod20, erased, and did a clean install. All is well, and went faster than I expected, other than there is no Classic OS in 10.2, which I really need until Quark releases XPress that is X ready...


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 27, 2002)

So I broke down and bought it..  I said I would not because I am saving for my move to Philly, but I just could not resist.  My verdict!!!! LOVE

I love it.  I love iChat, I love address book, and that is all I have been playing with right now.  But it is fastÉ The finder is greatÉ. Not everything is perfect, but I am so glad I put out my $130!!!

Matthew


----------



## changomarcelo (Aug 30, 2002)

I got my copy yesterday, and I'm very happy with it.
I found it faster than the previous version, and more easy to use. I love Mail, the Address Book and the new networking features that makes conection with Windows easier than ever.
I only have to say: congratulations, Apple. YOu work very well.


----------

